# How do you enable dual channel memory? And also my latency is supposed to be 2-2-2-5.



## Adrian_T (Jul 8, 2004)

*How do you enable dual channel memory? Latency not 2-2-2-5, but 5-4-4-8. please help*

Ok, first off I ran MeMTest86 and while it was running it said that my RAM was single channel... I have 4 sticks two from kingston in the 2 same color slots and another 2 from Corsair in the other 2 same color slots. So please give me an explanation of how do I enable Dual Channel Memory (include what slots I have to put the sticks in what tabs to go to in Bios.) Ok also while Memtest was running it said my latency was 5-4-4-8 which is pretty slow. And when I bought the Cosair memory it said the latency was supposed to 2-2-2-4 (on the package) I dunno if maybe my Kingston RAM is slowing it down and it only shows the combined speeds, but it shows 5-4-4-8 and I want it lower. If it does show the COMBINED times for all 4 sticks then can you please tell me of a way I can overclock my RAM. O YEH FORGOT TO SAY I HAVE AN ASUS P4P800 E Deluxe motherboard.


Thank you,
Adrian


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I run the same board as your self and I am sure that the dual channel is a automatic thing as I checked in the manual and see no mention of a on/ off setting in the bios, Only a memory acceleration mode ( under advanced, then chipset in bios ), see what this is set to ( auto is default ) and see if it will run with enabled ( section 4.4.3 in your manual ), this same section referr's to the setting of configure DRAM timmings and by setting it to manual gives you the option to set your ram your self.
If you look at section 2.4.2 it will tell you what you should use in regaurds to ram and to use the blue slots first and use matched pairs of the same size and latency and to use the blue slots first.
I would take a pair of ram out of the black slots and retest your system and see what result you get, then take them out and try the second set on there own and see what result you get. If you use the blue slots also see if it will function in dual channel or not


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Memory Latency*

It seems to me that your kingston sticks are holding your system's performance back, if in fact your corsair sticks are 2-2-2-5. By the way, sticks that are 2-2-2-5 capable are the only ones that can make you enable the performance mode "Turbo" in the BIOS. Aparently this mode makes a hell of a difference in the sytem's performance. Anyway go in the BIOS in "Advanced" then "Chipset", then the field that says "Configure DRAM timing by SPD" and change it to disable, then you can manually enter the latency times. But my advice to you is take your kingston modules out before you do that because your system probably won't boot if you have two diferent memory specifications.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am currently running in turbo mode with 3.3.3.8 , with the dram timing in auto and the memory acceleration enabled and a 5% O/C . My system is stable and runs fine


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Fsb Vs Dram*

What is the brand of your memory?
The usual setting for generic memories is the following 400mhz - 3-3-3-8 , 333mhz - 2,5-3-3-7 and 266mhz - 2-2-2-6 
Now If I understood you correctly you setup your system with a 5% overclock which means your memory subsystem is running at 333mhz to compensate the FSB overclocking. I have the exact same motherborad that you have and with my kingston memory if I put the turbo mode, the system doesn't boot at all. So I'm not sure how you managed to enable turbo mode with 3-3-3-8 timings...
I'd love to make my system run in turbo mode, so if you could tell me how you did it It'd be greatly appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am just using legend memory at the moment, PC3200 @3400 according to everest home edition, memory read benchmark @ 4535mb/s, memory write @ 1540 mb/s and latency @ 90.6 ( 3.3.3.8 )
All I did was go into the bios and set it to 5% O/C and enabled turbo and memory acceration. My memory voltage is 2.75.


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Memory latency*

Thanks a lot for your advice blackduck, I did what you suggested and it actually worked in turbo mode...of course I wanted to go the extra mile and pushed the memory a little further...I was able to put the latencies manually on the BIOS as 2,5,3,3,6 running at 400mhz with the overclock of 5% and in turbo mode, and the results I got on everest were amazing...
Read Speed 5643 MB/s
Write Speed 2045 MB/s
Latency 87.3 ns 
You should try adding those manual latency times in your BIOS...I guess they work on all generic memories and the results are amazing.
Thanks a lot for your tip, really appreciate it.


----------



## Adrian_T (Jul 8, 2004)

GUYS THANK YOU A BUNTCH !!!... Well I removed my kingston RAM and I switch my Corsiar Ram to the blue slots.. and Memtest finally says that its running dual channel and then I went back to bios and tweaked my RAM SLOWLY to actually see if its capable of 2-2-2-5 timings... Umm im not very into the whole RAM thing so can anyone please tell me is 2-2-2-5 good? Cuz I got my RAM to run at that speed... And soon I will reply with my everest results... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH... I'm running 2-2-2-5 timings with a 10% OC and Turbo Enabled ... ALL STABLE... Thank you again... stay tuned for the everest results and tell me if 2-2-2-5, 10% OC and turbo is good (just want to know if I actually have a decent computer.)

Thank you,
Adrian

Ok well it seems my speeds are pretty slow compared to both of yours... Ummm I'll post my benchmarks and then can you tell me a way I can bring the read,write speeds up? ok well my read speed was 3961 MB/s, write speed was 1379 MB/s, and Latency was 87.0 ns... And I have a P4 2.4 GHz (no HT) OCed to 2.646 GHz so I would aprreciate if someone will tell me a way I can get all power power my computer can give... (Just bought a 3.0E GHz P4 HT from Newegg so I'm hoping that will REALLY make me happy)

Yeh I'm posting AGAIN because in everest it is saying my RAM is only PC2400... But on the Corsair box it says its supposed to be PC3200 how would I get my RAM to PC3200 or even higher like you "BlackDuck"?


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Hey*

That's the best latency times that anyone can achieve nowadays man, you got yourself a rocket now....
enjoy...


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Adrian_T said:


> Yeh I'm posting AGAIN because in everest it is saying my RAM is only PC2400... But on the Corsair box it says its supposed to be PC3200 how would I get my RAM to PC3200 or even higher like you "BlackDuck"?


check your voltages on your memory and I only overclock from the bios and don't use the function in the Ai Booster to O/C the cpu. I run my ram at 2.75V


----------



## Adrian_T (Jul 8, 2004)

*How?*

How do I check what voltage my ram is running at and when i find that how do I increase it if it needs to be increased?

OK NVM lol don't answer that... I have to spend more time in BIOS cuz I JUST FIGURED out how much I can actually get from this computer... I made my Dram Voltage to 2.75 and it only brang it from 2400 to 2800... I am going to try to make it 3.0 V (first checking my pakcge to see if its capable...) and hopefully that will work... But otherwise is there any other things you can tell me about what to tweak in bios to overclock some more (not only memory but other things that you have tweaked?)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I wouldn't go straight to 3v , try 2.85 first, If you have installed Ai Booster you can change your memory voltages from there. I run my bios pretty stock other than the settings I have told you. I also O/C my video card :winkgrin: and pulled a little extra out of that. Once i get some more Quality ram I will play a little more with O/Cing my cpu to maybe 10 to 15%


----------



## johnnyasia (Oct 2, 2004)

Oceanborn said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice blackduck, I did what you suggested and it actually worked in turbo mode...of course I wanted to go the extra mile and pushed the memory a little further...I was able to put the latencies manually on the BIOS as 2,5,3,3,6 running at 400mhz with the overclock of 5% and in turbo mode, QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pintofhooky (Oct 28, 2004)

*thanks blackduck!*

i tried several configs, the best i could get was @ memory ref voltage 2.75:
read: 5714 the timing is 2.5-3-3-7
write: 1784
Latency: 86.1

however, when i try to overclock (5%) my latency jumps up to the 90's.

Blackduck, how do you set the memory voltage and also overclock to 5%?
do you just set the vcore voltage?

Thanks,
Pint


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not sure what MoBo you use but if it is an ASUS you can use Ai Booster, That is what I use, you can do it all from a windows enviroment and it is very easy to use and also gives you temps and fan speeds.
One requirment is that if you O/C anything from the bios,( CPU ect) don't go and overclock it using AI booster , EG. I overclock my cpu through the bios 5% , so I don't use the cpu O/C in Ai booster, if I want to change my cpu settings I will do it throught the bios. I do use Ai booster to increase my AGP voltage and also my mem voltage ( AGP 1.8v and mem 1.75v )


----------



## pintofhooky (Oct 28, 2004)

*p4p800-e deluxe*

Thanks blackduck, I'll have to reinstall ai booster tonight and play with it some more. btw i have a p4p800-e deluxe, i noticed that when i overclock the cpu in the bios, the memory frequency (and voltages) go down, but...i get excellent read and write speeds although the latency goes to about 95~.

Once again, thanks for your information, you guys have really made my first build alot of fun, and i'm still tweaking!

Pint


----------



## johnnyasia (Oct 2, 2004)

pintofhooky said:


> i tried several configs, the best i could get was @ memory ref voltage 2.75:
> read: 5714 the timing is 2.5-3-3-7
> write: 1784
> Latency: 86.1
> ...



My latency jumped into the mid-90's too at 5% OC, it jumped over 100
after I tried 10% OC. I have Infineon 2.5 Dual Channel DDR 400

After much tinkering, I now get, according to Everest:

82.1 ns latency
Read: 5816
Write: 2091

I get the lowest latency with the performance setting at "standard", turbo won't work unless I OC, then the latency goes up.

2.5-3-3-7
DRAM burst length: 4
DRAM idle timer: infinite
DRAM refresh rate 64 uSec



SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
RAM Bandwidth Int Buff'd iSSE2 : 4924 MB/s
RAM Bandwidth Float Buff'd iSSE2 : 4900 MB/s

Int Buff'd iSSE2 (Integer STREAM) Results Breakdown
Assignment : 4794MB/s
Scaling : 4824MB/s
Addition : 5045MB/s
Triad : 5035MB/s
Data Item Size : 16 byte(s)
Buffering Used : Yes
Offset Displacement Used : Yes
Bandwidth Efficiency : 77% (estimated)

Float Buff'd iSSE2 (Float STREAM) Results Breakdown
Assignment : 4764MB/s
Scaling : 4767MB/s
Addition : 5066MB/s
Triad : 5005MB/s
Data Item Size : 16 byte(s)
Buffering Used : Yes
Offset Displacement Used : Yes
Bandwidth Efficiency : 77% (estimated)



Chipset 1
Model : ASUSTeK Computer Inc 82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz data rate)
Width : 64-bit
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 6400MB/s (estimated)

Logical/Chipset 1 Memory Banks
Bank 0 : 512MB DDR-SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6CL 1CMD
Bank 1 : 512MB DDR-SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6CL 1CMD
Channels : 2
Speed : 2x 200MHz (400MHz data rate)
Width : 64-bit
Performance Acceleration Technology : Yes
Maximum Memory Bus Bandwidth : 6400MB/s (estimated)

Features
(W)MMX Technology : Yes
SSE Technology : Yes
SSE2 Technology : Yes
SSE3 Technology : Yes
HTT - Hyper-Threading Technology : Yes


----------

